# Thắc mắc - giải đáp không biết hỏi ai > Trao đổi kinh nghiệm >  Kỹ thuật cắt trên máy cắt cnc plasma- share cho ai cần

## toandacloc.cnc

Toàn Đắc Lộc xin chia sẻ một số kỹ thuật cắt trên máy plasma đúng cách áp dụng đối với cả 2 loại máy cắt CNC và máy cắt Plasma bằng tay thông thường. Để có được những đường cắt thẳng đẹp phụ thuộc rất nhiều vào kỹ thuật cắt và luồng khí hồ quang phát ra từ đầu mỏ cắt, khi bạn có được kỹ thuật cắt Plasma đúng và chính xác nó sẽ giúp bạn nâng cao được tốc độ và chất lượng làm việc, đồng thời cải thiện đáng kể chất lượng của đường cắt Plasma

*1. Các thao tác cần làm trước khi thực hiện cắt kim loại bằng mỏ cắt Plasma:*

- Đối với máy cắt CNC Plasma: người vận hành phải kiểm tra đầu mỏ cắt đã được gắn chặt vào bộ gá hay chưa, mỏ cắt phải thẳng và được đặt vuông góc với bàn cắt, các bép cắt và điện cực có còn sử dụng được hay không, tránh tình trạng đang cắt bị hỏng bép sẽ làm hư sản phẩm đang cắt.

- Đối với máy plasma sử dụng bằng tay: người vận hành phải sử dụng cánh tay không cầm súng để hỗ trợ cho tay cầm súng điều này giúp giữ vững tay cầm súng cũng như giúp duy trì khoảng cách của đầu súng với vật cắt. Chọn vị trí thao tác sao cho người vận hành dễ di chuyển súng cắt không bị vướng khi thao tác.



*2. Trước khi bắt đầu thao tác cắt:*

- Đối với máy CNC: Trước khi tiến hành cắt trên vật liệu người vận hành cần phải thiết lập các thông số cho hình cắt như vật liệu, chiều dày, bù trừ đường cắt... sau khi thiết lâp các thông số phải tiến hành chạy thử trước khi cắt.

- Đối với *máy plasma* sử dụng tay: Trước khi thực hiện cắt công nhân cần chú ý đến đường cắt. Với đường cắt dài cần phải thử thao tác di chuyển tay để chắc chắc và phải thuần thục các cử động của tay khi thực hiện cắt thực tế. Vì trong quá trình thực hiện việc dừng tay cắt hay bắt đầu cắt lại tại một điểm khác trong sẽ gặp rất nhiều khó khăn và có thể gây ra ảnh hưởng xấu đến chất lượng đường cắt.

- Người vận hành: Người thao tác cần phải đảm bảo rằng máy đã được sử dụng đúng dòng cắt, bép và tốc độ theo tiêu chuẩn. Để chắc chắn bạn cần phải cắt thử trên cùng một loại vật liệu mà bạn sẽ thao tác trên thực tế.

*3. Trong quá trình sử dụng mỏ cắt, thao tác như sau:* 

Nếu xuất hiện các tia lửa Plasma bắn ngược lên trên bề mặt vật cắt, điều đó có nghĩa là bạn đã di chuyển quá nhanh dẫn tới tia hồ quang chưa cắt xuyên qua vật liệu. Để khắc phục bạn cần giảm tốc độ cắt để tia hồ quang có thể cắt xuyên qua vật liệu. Với một tốc độ cắt phù hợp tia hồ quang plasma sẽ cho ra những sản phẩm có đường cắt thẳng và đẹp nhất.

*4. Lưu ý nhỏ khi sử dụng máy cắt cho vật liệu dày*

Khi thao tác trên vật liệu dày, đoạn cuối đường cắt có thể không được như ý nếu bạn không thực hiện cẩn thận. Để có được một đường cắt có kết thúc tốt, người vận hành nên giảm tốc độ khi vào góc cua và khi kết thúc hình cắt. Khi thao tác tay bạn nên tạm dừng di chuyển tay cắt trong một thời gian ngắn để tia hồ quang có thể cắt đứt hoàn toàn phần kim loại còn lại trên đường cắt.

*5. Xử lý xỉ sau khi cắt bằng máy plasma*

Khi cắt các vật liệu dày phần xỉ cắt plasma có thể đọng cứng bên dưới đường cắt, bạn không cần phải quá lo lắng vì nó có thể dễ dàng loại bỏ bằng búa hoặc bất cứ vận dụng nào khác, chỉ cần gõ nhẹ trên vật liệu cắt phẩn xỉ bám sẽ rơi ra một cách dễ dàng.


*MỌI THÔNG TIN CHI TIẾT QUÝ KHÁCH HÀNG VUI LÒNG LIÊN HỆ:*

Công ty TNHH TOÀN ĐẮC LỘC
Nghiên Cứu - Sản Xuất - Kinh Doanh các loại Máy cắt CNC công nghiệp hàng đầu tại Việt Nam
Địa chỉ: Số N3/1, Quốc Lộ 51, Khu phố 1, Phường Long Bình Tân, Thành phố Biên Hòa, Đồng Nai
Hotline + Zalo: 0917.26.44.99 (tư vấn miễn phí)
Website: toandacloc.com

----------


## vuongton

Cảm ơn bác đã chia sẻ

----------

